# 3 bottles & a Bear



## bearswede (Mar 28, 2005)

Thought I'd share this photo with y'all... My nephew took it several years ago when my wife and I were living in an 18th century tavern in the center of town... Ashfield Town Hall is barely visible in the background...

 Ron


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 3, 2005)

Cool picture!
 Is that really a bear in the back?
 It's kind of freaky looking....


----------



## bearswede (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hannahbell...

 Welcome to the forum...

 Actually, that critter is my (now) ancient Lab, whose name happens to be Bear...

 Ron


----------



## Bluebelle (May 3, 2005)

Beautiful photo! Re: Bears - reminds me of once I was hiking in the Blue Ridge, and saw what I thought was a black Lab - looked a little more carefully, and it actually was a young Bear!


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 3, 2005)

Ah ha!
 Now that you say that, I see it completely....
 I was getting bothered by trying to see the "bear" - it just wasn't working for me....
 What a cute picture.

 I love labs, but have a chocolate, not a black.


----------

